# help in selecting air compressor



## steveo2155 (Jan 1, 2014)

I am looking for the first air compressor of my own, since I own a home now it won't be nice to have for the garage. I am looking for something to inflate tires, blow out engine parts, and possibly rotate tires on pick up and car, running standard impact wrenches, etc - nothing too major, just for use around household and general auto maintenance. I would like something portable that I could take from garage to basement and move around if I needed to. I looked at Sears at a couple craftsman and here is what I was considering...

*10 gallon, oil lube, 1 hp 135 max psi

*SCFM Delivery:*

SCFM Delivery At 40 psi:
3.7
SCFM Delivery At 90 psi:
2.4
*12 gallon oil lube 1 hp 125 psi

*SCFM Delivery:*

SCFM Delivery At 40 psi:
3.7
SCFM Delivery At 90 psi:
2.4
 
*20 gallon oil less 1.5 hp 150 psi 


*SCFM delivery* at 90 psi: 3.8, SCFM delivery at 40 psi: 5.1


These are the 3 of the options I am considering. Like I said I don't really want something huge, I want something I can move around, nothing too expensive and something I can still run some impact wrenches and other air tools on occasionally. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## shanonmethod (Nov 13, 2013)

I think first one is best.Because 10 gallon consume 1 hp with 135 max psi is efficient for work.Most probably max gallon capacity machine doesn't consume it's actual power consumption capacity.So 135 psi is sufficient for working.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

If you are planning on using an impact wrench you'll need the one with higher scfm unfortunately oil less compressors are noisier than oil lube compressors so you will have rah trade off


----------



## Dugefresh (Jan 21, 2014)

If you want to run the impact for tire change outs the volume of air significantly needs to increase to make that gun spin . You can use the larger of the choices, but then your mobility goes down , I've used a jump tank to increase air volume and not have the bulky compressor to carry around but just another hose close to the tank .


----------

